

Police live-tweeted a drug raid - FSecurePal
http://storify.com/philipjohn/birmingham-police-livetweet-raid

======
gregory80
Summary: Police live tweet search warrant raid for man. Don't find the man,
find some empty bags that appear to have weed in them.

Yeah, real score for the police of the world everywhere. Demonstrates just how
silly modern police enforcement is.

------
maqr
I'm impressed that they "get" twitter and were able to tweet the events with
pictures in a sensible reporter-like timeline.

I'm not sure if it's a good idea to have police doing this sort of thing, but
at least it reads well.

------
woodall
First we complain that we cannot record police officers without getting
arrested, now we complain when they document there action for all to see. :/

~~~
etruong42
Serious question: who's complaining? I have not heard a significant proportion
of any particular community expressing any complaints _against the twitter
feed_.

Edit in italics.

~~~
jdp23
civil libertarians and social justice advocates are complaining very strongly
about policies of not being able to record police

~~~
etruong42
Excuse me, I meant against the live twitter feed.

~~~
jdp23
ah okay, got it.

------
udp
Looks like most of the images have been taken down?

------
shimsham
Is this evidence? Prejudicial? Useful? Or is this community outreach and
warnings to criminals, that the police are on their way? And the added
distraction of tweeting whilst working? Whatever next? Live police copcasts?

~~~
woodall
Nothing you said there is really bad.

>Is this evidence?

Could be. Notice the time stamps. Nice to have exact times logged on something
you don't own.

>Useful?

Kind of works as a radio scanner. I would say neither useful nor not useful.

>Or is this community outreach and warnings to criminals, that the police are
on their way?

Really? You seriously wrote that. Grasping for stuff to get pissed at aren't
ya.

>And the added distraction of tweeting whilst working?

Now you are just making yourself up set. The supervisor probably allowed this.
With an app it takes no more than a few seconds to send a tweet.

>Live police copcasts?

We all complain that there needs to be transparency, yet when a way to provide
it appears we seem to mock it. Can't please everyone as they say.

\-----

brumpolice Birmingham Police

@Freeman0032 Hopefully the use of Twitter will allow us to reach new audiences
and communities with key crime prevention messages and news.

<http://twitter.com/#!/brumpolice>

------
nodata
This has to be fake.

~~~
atlbeer
Going to the department website they have a link to the Twitter account being
used here

<http://www.birminghamwestandcentralpolice.org.uk/>

~~~
nodata
Two red flags:

* The British Police have their own .police.uk domain space.

* The ip address is used for shared webhosting and is owned by uk2.net

whois does say "West Midlands Police", but this could be forged.

Either way it's extremely unprofessional and will be shut down by a lawyer
soon :)

~~~
zacgarrett
Same site with the .police.uk and linking to the same twitter account.

[http://www.west-
midlands.police.uk/np/birminghamwestandcentr...](http://www.west-
midlands.police.uk/np/birminghamwestandcentral/)

